# Snake Boots at B/P



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 15, 2006)

what i want to know is these boots Bass Pro have for 79.88
Are they water proof?
Does anyone have a pair of them any good?


----------



## 7mm08 (Mar 15, 2006)

mine have been great. but i have heard a lot of others say the waterproofing leaves a little bit to be desired to put it lightly.


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Boots*

If you buy boots from BPS and they leak you can return them with no LIP , Unlike most other stores,they give you awesome customer service which is hard to find these days.Thats from my experience.


----------



## justus3131 (Mar 23, 2006)

Spend a little more money and get a lot better quality boot.  Buy Lacrosse.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 24, 2006)

*I agree 100%*



			
				justus3131 said:
			
		

> Spend a little more money and get a lot better quality boot.  Buy Lacrosse.


I have tried both, and the La Crosse are a lot better boot.  They hold up longer, are more comphertable , and easier to get on & off.  I have a pair that are going on there fourth season.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll vote for LaCrosse with my dollars this fall.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 30, 2006)

Several years ago I bought a pair of 16" BPS boots.  They are great boots but they ARE NOT waterproof.  I was told "they really aren't waterproof" by a salesperson.  I e-mailed their corporate with this comment and told them I hoped I never had to find out if these boots "really aren't snakeproof".  I'll buy another brand next time.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 30, 2006)

They need to give away a years supply of Tinactin to fight the foot fungus you will have from wet feet 

I own two pairs in one=First & last


----------



## Nitro (Apr 30, 2006)

*Russell Boots*

www.russellmoccasin.com

The best return on your money.

The initial cost is an excellent exchange for what you will receive in comfort and high quality footwear. 

Read this months "Sporting Classics" magazine to learn more about this CUSTOM footwear manufacturer.

Russell Boots are all I wear.  They are the BEST. Buy one pair and thank me later. These boots will last a minimum of 10 years hard use. Then get em resoled and keep going. 

For an average $30.00 a year for comfort and snake protection, you will come out way ahead on the $80.00 a year you will spend on inferior boots that wear out and leak after a year or less.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 30, 2006)

Red Tail is on his 3rd pair of leakers from BPS. They do exchange them each time they leak, but he has not found a pair that won't leak yet.

My Rockies are 5, maybe 6, years old, kind of faded and worn looking, can't really tell the pattern of th camo, but they are still waterproof!

Only cost about $130. Man those Russell boots look nice but at $420 per pair + options, they are too rich for my pocket book!


----------



## gobblingghost (Apr 30, 2006)

Is there any snake boots that are waterproof? I have a pair Rocky's and they LEAK even in ankle grass.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 30, 2006)

gobblingghost said:
			
		

> Is there any snake boots that are waterproof? I have a pair Rocky's and they LEAK even in ankle grass.



I can keep my feet dry with Rockys by spraying with silicone water repellant........fine for turkey hunting but the deer will blow you out of the woods if it's used it in the fall.


----------



## Son (Apr 30, 2006)

*waterproof snakeboots*

I spray my rockys with silicone and the boots don't leak. No problem with deer smelling 'em cause i stay downwind. Most of my stand setups have a road or large open pond downwind. They gotta show themselves to smell my boots.
Just make sure your boots are absolutely dry before treating with silicone.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 30, 2006)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Red Tail is on his 3rd pair of leakers from BPS. They do exchange them each time they leak, but he has not found a pair that won't leak yet.
> 
> My Rockies are 5, maybe 6, years old, kind of faded and worn looking, can't really tell the pattern of th camo, but they are still waterproof!
> 
> Only cost about $130. Man those Russell boots look nice but at $420 per pair + options, they are too rich for my pocket book!



Jeff, 

The Turkey Hunter Lites that I wear are $355.00 and a bit more depending on what options you need.

Trust me, They are worth every cent. If you invest the money upfront, after a few weeks wearing a CUSTOM boot, you will not even think about the initial investment.

The Russells will pay you back with comfort at the end of every day. They are as waterproof as a leather boot can be. Mine have never leaked. I treat them with Pequard's silicone once a year and they are dry.

Try some, you won't regret it. Did I mention CUSTOM made to your feet in the USA!?!?!??!?


----------



## Hogtown (May 1, 2006)

I whole-heartedly second Agarr's recomendation of Russell boots. I have two pair and am ordering a 3rd pair this week. In my view, they are flat out cheap considering what you get in return.


----------



## Nitro (May 1, 2006)

*Russell Turkey Hunter Lites......*

These are the boots. Finest footwear there is....

Custom order a pair and make your feet happy!!


----------



## Dough (May 1, 2006)

*Water Proof Snake Boots*

I bought a pair last year, made by red head, 100% water proof to the tops, not over them !!!!
Don't know if they're 100% snake proof, hope to never find out.


----------



## gobblingghost (May 1, 2006)

What kind of warranty comes from Russell's?


----------



## Nitro (May 2, 2006)

gobblingghost said:
			
		

> What kind of warranty comes from Russell's?



For what? 

If the boots aren't right, they will fix them. Any defect -barring normal wear. They do not guarantee waterproof- but mine are.  

Some folks send boots back to Russell that are 10-15 or more years old. They fix them and return to the owner. The repair charges are on the website. I have had my old South 40 Birdshooters resoled twice. They are like an old friend. Truly the most comfortable boot I own.

I own 5 pairs of Russells for a reason.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 2, 2006)

Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> what i want to know is these boots Bass Pro have for 79.88
> Are they water proof?
> Does anyone have a pair of them any good?


Which ones? The lace up or the side zipper? 
I had a pair of the lace up and they leaked.. I took them back and exchanged them for a pair of the side zip called Strykers, So far they are doing great. 100% waterproof and I have tested them repeatedly in our swamps and I always have dry fee. 
They have another pair of the side zip called Bayou and I did not like them at all.
Check out this posty and you'll see the ones I got
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=53333&highlight=stryker


----------



## Nitro (May 3, 2006)

*Russell Boots*

If anyone is interested in reading more about the Russell Moccasin company, they are featured in an article in the May/June issue of "Sporting Classics" magazine. 

It will sell you a pair of boots much better than my rantings.


----------



## IFLY4U (May 3, 2006)

Mine leaked after 3 months of use. I returned them and the customer service desk had 8 pair that had been returned that evening.


----------



## HoochFishr (Jun 6, 2006)

Unless it says gor-tex on the side it is not water proof! I am a switchman in a rail yard, and I work rain, sleet or snow. I have tried over a dozen pair of boots from bps, and none lasted more than two months before the sole fell off completly, leaving me to flintstone it back to the break room . I am constantly jumping from the side of a train, running on black-top, and large gravel. I bought a pair of 10 inch hunting boots by Georgia boots 3 years ago, and they still have more than a 1/4 inch of tread left and have NEVER leaked after wearing them everyday, 12 hours a day, for 3 years. Look into them for yourself.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 10, 2007)

Many of the snake boots, Even the Rockies, and other brands will say they are water proof leather,cordura, etc.
If it doesnt say GORETEX liner in my opinion its going to eventually leak... my .02


----------



## Doyle (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got the zip up BPS boots.  So far, they have been waterproof except when I stepped into a ditch up to my crotch.   Then, my buddy had to help me pick up my foot to let the water drain back out.   

A couple times each year, I spray them with silicone lubricant.   The smell evaporates in a few days and it seems to help maintain the waterproofing.


----------



## deadend (Aug 14, 2007)

Stealthman said:


> If you buy boots from BPS and they leak you can return them with no LIP , Unlike most other stores,they give you awesome customer service which is hard to find these days.Thats from my experience.



I've had to exchange 2 pairs of the Red Heads at the Disc. Mills Bass Pro Shops and both times ranked up with the worst customer service I've ever had.  I actually took the time to write corporate over the incidents.  Of all the thousands spent at BPS over the years they will gladly lose (with a smile on their face) 6-8 customers or more over a 79.00 pair of boots that they now claim "aren't really waterproof" even if the tag says they are.  I'll go somewhere else in the future.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 18, 2007)

To exchange your leaking BPS snake boots, do you have to have a reiciept?


----------



## bassmaster (Aug 18, 2007)

*snakeboots*

hey guys if any of you live around douglas ga theres a place called jerrrys sporting goods they got there boots 50% off thats all boots i bought a pair of lacrosse snake boots reg price $109.00 for 57.00 with tax


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 18, 2007)

Now you tell me, just drove by Douglasville yesterday when I went to AL.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Aug 18, 2007)

Bass Pro Is A Joke For Quality Foot Wear. If It Says Redhead Its Best To Stay Away. Me & A Buddy Both Bought Chest Waders At The Same Time There. Around 150-160.00.  We Went Hunting And Both Pair Leaked. We Exchanged Them & Had The Same Problem W/ A Different Kind. ( Still Redhead) I Also Had Snake Boots That Wore A Hole In The Top From Briars In Only A Month Of Turkey Hunting. Its  Cabelas All The Way For Me From Now On. Lacross Is Great Too.


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 20, 2007)

I've owned every hunting boot imaginable. Gortex, waterproof, ect, etc... Snakeproof, steel shanks, blah, blah, blah. Nothing is 100% waterproof except skin and that don't even work if you got a cut. Just buy whatever you want and hope for the best, eventually it'll fail.


----------

